# Castrated Pig with Abcess?? Pic



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi, this is my first post, I have been following this forum. Tonite, I notice a problem with my male pig (5 months old and castrated)....healthy in every way, but has developed a lump in the past 24 hours at his sack area. ..it doesn't seem to be bothering him, the lump is firm....here is a picture, do any members have advice? 

Hoping the picture works!

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c218/anejames/Porkyabscess2July2007.jpg











fluidp
Zone 3 Canada


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I agree it is an abscess and not a hernia. That conclusion is from the redness and the fact you stated the bulge is firm. If the pig belonged to me I would lance the protrusion and I would make a vertical slit starting low so that the resulting opening would drain. Then I would attempt to flush the area. Afterward I would administer a massive dose of antibiotic.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Thank You for your reply Agmantoo. my pig looks no worse thismorning. I have separated my pigs for feeding as this will be the easiest time to lance the abscess.
What can I tell from the color and consistancy of the fluid that drains?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

It would be nice to get a consensus from others here prior to making a cut. Hogs do have hernias from the castrating process but normally the skin color does not change. It the temperature on the red area hotter than the adjacent area? If no one else comes forward just proceed cautiously and make a shallow incision and verify the puss pocket exists and that it is not a gut. As puss pockets age the condition usually goes from the first stages of a running yellow putrid mucous to in later stages a hard granular cornmeal consistency. You will want to wash as much of abscess out as possible and have the lower portion of the incision wider than the upper so that it will heal top to bottom resulting in drainage over the recovery period.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

I contacted the person who I got the pigs from and she told me the same thing as you. I made a small stall and put some food in there. A neigbour of mine with far more experience than I lanced the lump and a fair amount of yellow pus came out. I squeesed as much as I could and cleaned insision with antiseptic. Porky is now resting after having two breakfasts. During the evening feed I will try to get more pus out. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

I would irrigate that with penicillin


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

buckshotboers said:


> I would irrigate that with penicillin



Wh todays feedings, we have given him penicilin, twice now. Tomorrow we will continue to drain, clean and give penicilin with feedings. He looks good thisevening. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all, it is day five and Porky's abscess has shrunk in size considerably. yesterday evening we used our last antibiotic pils. I went to town to the vet and all they will give me without seeing the pig was a injectable antibiotic. it is a long lasting ( 3 to 5 days) shot. 
We gave it a try thismorning, but Porky is wising up to me going near his butt.
Maybe I am crazy, but is there any way of restraining a 150 lb pig. I have made a narrow shute, but he won't go near it now. I am thinking that if I can make a lifting harness for him I can get him off the ground just high enough so his small but powerfull legs can't touch the ground, then I can stick him in the butt with the needle.
Another idea ?? I don't want to but maybe a couple of sleeping pills will sedate him enough for me to get the job done?? I realy think he could use the shot to prevent infection. Any advice or ideas will be a big help. Thanks


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

The injection should be in the neck. To hold the animal you need on of the cable looped devices that goes over the top of the upper jaw and nose. When the animal is snared in this manner it will back up and hold resistance on the tool.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Thank you. Do you have a link with a pic of this device? If not I will Google search and see what I can find. Thanks again


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

scroll down here
http://www.ag.auburn.edu/~schmisp/ansc1000/swine_equipment/index.htm


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Just to up date on porky's abscess. He is doing fine. just a small lump now, probably just scar tissue. We have been washing with antiseptic, applying polysporin and using a spray on dressing every night. I thing we will stop now and let him be. Thank you all for your help

Graham and Anita from the Cariboo, in BC, Canada


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Has the redness that originally existed disappeared?


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

agmantoo said:


> Has the redness that originally existed disappeared?



Agmantoo, yes it has, it started going away shortly after the incision started healing up. Porky looks great these days, he is feeling better.

Thanks


----------

